#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Новогоднее поздравление от общины Тхеравада.ру

## Мокроусов Вадим



----------

Aion (07.01.2016), Dechen Norzang (01.01.2016), Lanky (01.01.2016), Ostrbor (06.01.2016), Raudex (01.01.2016), Алик (31.12.2015), Ануруддха (01.01.2016), Артур Гуахо (31.12.2015), Владимир Б (31.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015), Йен (01.01.2016), Лери (07.01.2016), Людмила Р (05.01.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.01.2016), Сергей Ч (02.01.2016), Харуказе (01.01.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.01.2016), Шавырин (31.12.2015), Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Если не смотреть, то голос Путина- один- в один, и так-же фразы в конце "режет".

----------

Tenpa Sherab (06.01.2016), Нико (07.01.2016)

----------


## Lanky

Не не, бханте хорошо сказал. По-человечески и без "державного восторга".

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (02.01.2016)

----------


## Людмила Р

Спасибо! Приятно было познакомиться с Топпером.  Впечатление хорошее .  Если раньше относилась с сомнением к отечественным монахам, то это короткое знакомство через видео воодушевило!!!

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (03.01.2016), Сергей Ч (07.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Спасибо! Приятно было познакомиться с Топпером.  Впечатление хорошее .  Если раньше относилась с сомнением к отечественным монахам, то это короткое знакомство через видео воодушевило!!!


а что за сомнения? если не секрет

----------


## Людмила Р

> а что за сомнения? если не секрет


Какие-то самскары в моем сознании. Чисто интуитивные без каких либо логических обоснований.

----------

Шавырин (08.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

что это за община тхеравада.ру? это сайт, где регистрируются и пишут не только ученики и сторонники "Патриарха всея Теравадия точка Ру"
корректно назвать- поздравление от ... (и там уже перечислить все чины и регалии Олега)

вас тоже с новым годом, уважаемая община.ру 
аминь!

----------


## Нико

> Если не смотреть, то голос Путина- один- в один, и так-же фразы в конце "режет".


Бханте есть на кого равняться!

----------

Дубинин (07.01.2016), Шавырин (08.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сначала -- посмотрел поздравление от общины в лице бханте и ничего, кроме банальных правильных казённых слов с отчётом об успехах питерской общины и общей сложной обстановке, не заметил. Но чуть спустя -- задумался, ибо, при склонности анализировать, осталось фоновое ощущение: "Что-то там не так". В общем...

Ох, питерские. %)

Хотя вот Президенту РФ почему-то не пришло в голову выступать на фоне Мавзолея, как бханте Топперу -- на фоне Мавзолея фейкового со стрелкой-указателем сразу и на Мавзолей, и на бханте, за спиной коего скрыта надпись на фасаде московского "зиккурата".

Почему, к слову, поздравление с НГ всем буддистам и неравнодушным к Дхамме (остальные граждане России из правильных пожеланий исключаются, что ли? : ) делается не на фоне (или просто в помещении) обители питерской тхеравадинской общины, как оно и пристало, а на фоне _шаржированного_ Кремля?

Учились бы хотя бы у Патриарха Кирилла, что ли... Тоже иерарх же! : ) Правда, он -- иерарх реальный... Но и он, к примеру, в 2010-м обращался к народу в Храме Христа Спасителя, а не на фоне мирских строений.

Вообще у меня есть вредное подозрение, что весь этот явный прикол с поздравлением будд. монаха исключительно буддистов со светским праздником, при всей серьёзности правильного текста, штука рисковая. Начиная от претензий как бы президентно : ) взять "на окормление" всех буддистов России и заканчивая чуть скрытой пародийностью.

----------

Алексей_Михайлов (07.01.2016), Ассаджи (08.01.2016), Еше Нинбо (09.01.2016), Шавырин (08.01.2016), Эделизи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Сначала -- посмотрел поздравление от общины в лице бханте и ничего, кроме банальных правильных казённых слов с отчётом об успехах питерской общины и общей сложной обстановке, не заметил. Но чуть спустя -- задумался, ибо, при склонности анализировать, осталось фоновое ощущение: "Что-то там не так". В общем...
> 
> Ох, питерские. %)
> 
> Хотя вот Президенту РФ почему-то не пришло в голову выступать на фоне Мавзолея, как бханте Топперу -- на фоне Мавзолея фейкового со стрелкой-указателем сразу и на Мавзолей, и на бханте, за спиной коего скрыта надпись на фасаде московского "зиккурата".
> 
> Почему, к слову, поздравление с НГ всем буддистам и неравнодушным к Дхамме (остальные граждане России из правильных пожеланий исключаются, что ли? : ) делается не на фоне (или просто в помещении) обители питерской тхеравадинской общины, как оно и пристало, а на фоне _шаржированного_ Кремля?
> 
> Учились бы хотя бы у Патриарха Кирилла, что ли... Тоже иерарх же! : ) Правда, он -- иерарх реальный... Но и он, к примеру, в 2010-м обращался к народу в Храме Христа Спасителя, а не на фоне мирских строений.
> ...


Аминь. )

----------

Шавырин (08.01.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

Блин, каким же Бханте был был бы замечательным политиком. Голосовала бы двумя руками. Очень талантливый.

----------


## Шавырин

Однажды людям (?)  было сказано : " Не сотвори себе кумира ".

Как об стену ...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Блин, каким же Бханте был был бы замечательным политиком. Голосовала бы двумя руками. Очень талантливый.


Да, бханте Топпер мужчина на редкость фактурный и харизматичный.

Борисовна, не упустите шанс создать сценарный шедевр: молодой амбициозный и харизматичный монах, разочарованный удручающим отечественным непробиваемым атеизмом/цинизмом, временно расстригается и резко уходит в политику ради упрочения Дхармы (вариант -- Закона Божьего) в отдельно взятом государстве... Начиная с новогоднего поздравления в Ютьюбе и далее -- неотступно вверх, по всем уступам кондовой российской политики, в какой какую партию ни строй -- получается...
Сюжет, если умело распорядиться, легко потянет и на сериал.
Не слабо? : )
В крайнем случае, если не дойдёт до съёмок, можно будет опубликовать в Инете. Такого, кажется, ещё не водилось и за рубежом.

----------

Паня (08.01.2016), Фил (08.01.2016), Шавырин (08.01.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Да, бханте Топпер мужчина на редкость фактурный и харизматичный.
> 
> Борисовна, не упустите шанс создать сценарный шедевр: молодой амбициозный и харизматичный монах временно расстригается и резко уходит в политику ради упрочения Дхармы (вариант -- Закона Божьего) в отдельно взятом государстве... Начиная с новогоднего поздравления в Ютьюбе и далее -- неотступно вверх, по всем уступам кондовой российской политики, в какой какую партию ни строй -- получается...
> Сюжет, если умело распорядиться, легко потянет и на сериал.
> Не слабо? : )
> В крайнем случае, если не дойдёт до съёмок, можно будет опубликовать в Инете. Такого, кажется, ещё не водилось и за рубежом.


Ох, Юй Кан. Люблю вас. Вы талантливый в квадрате (и это честно, Ваши переводы у меня настольные).
Насчет сериала: нужно мыслить латерально.
Буддийский монах - супермен. Как то так.

----------

Lion Miller (08.01.2016), Юй Кан (08.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ох, Юй Кан. Люблю вас. Вы талантливый в квадрате (и это честно, Ваши переводы у меня настольные).
> Насчет сериала: нужно мыслить латерально.
> Буддийский монах - супермен. Как то так.


Не-не, никакого эпигонства! : )) Только строгий сюроватый сурреализм (суровый реализм) и никакой сказочности. Хотя слово будмен мне очень понравилось бы, если бы не было уже бэтмена и т.п. : )
Но я вообще -- на полном, до краёв, серьёзе...
Берётесь? : )

----------

Lion Miller (08.01.2016), Эделизи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

> Не-не, никакого эпигонства! : )) Только строгий сюроватый сурреализм (суровый реализм) и никакой сказочности. Хотя слово будмен мне очень понравилось бы, если бы не было уже бэтмена и т.п. : )
> Но я вообще -- на полном, до краёв, серьёзе...
> Берётесь? : )


Боюсся. У мну таланту не хватит.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

P.S.:
Топпер до монашества работал в сфере пиар
само слово topper -из рекламного жаргона

----------

Пема Ванчук (10.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2016), Эделизи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Боюсся. У мну таланту не хватит.


Глаза страшаццо, а руки-то!.. : )
Талант приходит во время творчества, а не в отсутствии оного.
Вопрос, собственно, как понимаю по себе, только в том, зацепила ли идея...

----------

Эделизи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

я не совсем понимаю мотивацию вашего стёба. не возмущаюсь, а действительно не понимаю. ну поздравил человек с нг. и? это повод высказывать свое недовольство? он же по сути тхеравадинов поздравлял то. не вас.

----------


## Нико

> я не совсем понимаю мотивацию вашего стёба. не возмущаюсь, а действительно не понимаю. ну поздравил человек с нг. и? это повод высказывать свое недовольство? он же по сути тхеравадинов поздравлял то. не вас.


А почему не уточнил, что поздравляет только тхеравадинов?

----------

Пема Ванчук (10.01.2016), Шавырин (08.01.2016), Эделизи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот так рождаются новые концепции. 
"поздравил только тхеравадинов"

----------

Пема Ванчук (10.01.2016), Шавырин (08.01.2016)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> А почему не уточнил, что поздравляет только тхеравадинов?


исвините я ошибся. он всех поздравил. включая ваджраянцев

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> я не совсем понимаю мотивацию вашего стёба. не возмущаюсь, а действительно не понимаю. ну поздравил человек с нг. и? это повод высказывать свое недовольство? он же по сути тхеравадинов поздравлял то. не вас.


переводим на прямую речь:
куда вы лезите со своей критикой, махаваджраянцы? вас это не касается, точка

----------

Эделизи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> переводим на прямую речь:
> куда вы лезите со своей критикой, махаваджраянцы? вас это не касается, точка


нет. прямая речь уже была. а это, ваша личная трактовка

----------


## Юй Кан

> я не совсем понимаю мотивацию вашего стёба. не возмущаюсь, а действительно не понимаю. ну поздравил человек с нг. и? это повод высказывать свое недовольство? он же по сути тхеравадинов поздравлял то. не вас.


Бханте Паньянатта Армениавэ, первое: на бханте Топпера никто в этой теме не нападает. Не было и стёба (т.е. осмеивания и издевки).
Второе: был дан анализ самого поздравительного мероприятия, выложенного в форуме. Оно -- при всей его "административности" -- небезупречно. Разве нет? Нормально обсуждаем.
Третье: в тексте поздравления ясно сказано: "буддисты и все, неравнодушные к Дхамме". Это при том, что буддисты ли представители и сторонники БТСР и всего ТБ -- _тот вопрос из-за которого, как понимаю, бханте Топперу (и сочувствующим ему) пришлось оставить этот форум_, внеся в него, по сути, раскол, бывший до того хроническим вялотекущим холиваром...
И тут остановлюсь, чтобы не выйти за рамки обсуждения конкретного поздравления.
А так -- всё норм, как по писаному: анатта, аничча, дуккха. Да.

С Новым годом и Вас, бханте, персонально. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.01.2016), Еше Нинбо (09.01.2016), Шавырин (08.01.2016), Эделизи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

А, кстати, где тут критика Топпера? Наоборот, сравнили с ВВП; что лестно).

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.01.2016), Эделизи (08.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> 


не догоняю, Миронов причем? Советская ностальгия?

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> Бханте Паньянатта Армениавэ, первое: на бханте Топпера никто в этой теме не нападает. Не было и стёба (т.е. осмеивания и издевки).
> Второе: был дан анализ самого поздравительного мероприятия, выложенного в форуме. Оно -- при всей его "административности" -- небезупречно. Разве нет? Нормально обсуждаем.
> Третье: в тексте поздравления ясно сказано: "буддисты и все, неравнодушные к Дхамме". Это при том, что буддисты ли представители и сторонники БТСР и всего ТБ -- _тот вопрос из-за которого, как понимаю, бханте Топперу (и сочувствующим ему) пришлось оставить этот форум_, внеся в него, по сути, раскол, бывший до того хроническим вялотекущим холиваром...
> И тут остановлюсь, чтобы не выйти за рамки обсуждения конкретного поздравления.
> А так -- всё норм, как по писаному: анатта, аничча, дуккха. Да.
> 
> С Новым годом и Вас, бханте, персонально. : )


Бханте Топпер с Вами согласен и меня критикует.  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (08.01.2016), Юй Кан (08.01.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> не догоняю, Миронов причем? Советская ностальгия?


Раз уж "не догоняете" , к чему вопросы ?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а что, вопросы "Просветленной Мудрости" задают только догнавшие?

----------


## Шавырин

> а что, вопросы "Просветленной Мудрости" задают только догнавшие?


Если Вы спрашиваете меня об этом , то будьте так добры отвечать с цитированием , мне эта тема мало интересна и я не могу оперативно Вам в ней ответить , ибо не вижу соответствующих уведомлений .

Что касаемо Вашего вопроса , то я не знаю на него ответа  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буддийский монах - супермен. Как то так.


А это уже было:



Очень на любителя... %)

----------

Эделизи (09.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А это уже было:
> 
> 
> 
> Очень на любителя... %)


Юй Кан, а почему Вам кажется сомнительным этот классный фильм? :Wink:

----------


## Фил

Снят по комиксам  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Снят по комиксам


Зато актёр хороший))).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, а почему Вам кажется сомнительным этот классный фильм?


Май, не надо мну рисовать того, чего не было. В частности -- слова "сомнительный". : )
Фильм... Ну, поверхностный же. Даже без второго плана, уж не говоря о плане третьем и т.д. Боевик и боевик. Про тиб. монаха-единоборца, непробиваемого и вообще не обделённого сиддхами... : )
Это если сравнивать с тем, что сам ценю и люблю... А у Вас, конечно, своя шкала мер и оценок: хороший актёр. (Не бу уточнять, чем он хороший, ладно? : ) Нормально. : )

----------


## Нико

> Май, не надо мну рисовать того, чего не было. В частности -- слова "сомнительный". : )
> Фильм... Ну, поверхностный же. Даже без второго плана, уж не говоря о плане третьем и т.д. Боевик и боевик. Про тиб. монаха-единоборца, непробиваемого и вообще не обделённого сиддхами... : )
> Это если сравнивать с тем, что сам ценю и люблю... А у Вас, конечно, своя шкала мер и оценок: хороший актёр. (Не бу уточнять, чем он хороший, ладно? : ) Нормально. : )


Он хороший, потому что я люблю азиатов))). Летающих - тоже. И монахи мне симпатичны. А так - фильм никакой, согласна. :Smilie: 

Если кому нравятся боевики с актёрами-почти-буддистами, то "Джон Уик" - это неплохо). Лучше Сигала Ринпоче по любому.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Он хороший, потому что я люблю азиатов))). Летающих - тоже. И монахи мне симпатичны. А так - фильм никакой, согласна.


А кто из двух азиатов лучше: Брюс Ли или Чоу Юнь-Фат? : ))

----------


## Нико

> А кто из двух азиатов лучше: Брюс Ли или Чоу Юнь-Фат? : ))


Конечно, Чоу Юнь Фат))).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2016)

----------


## sergey

> А кто из двух азиатов лучше: Брюс Ли или Чоу Юнь-Фат? : ))


Брюс Ли кажется везде играет почти одну и ту же роль. Хотя может я забыл уже, относительно давно смотрел его фильмы. А Чоу Юнь Фат все-таки играет разные роли. Ли - выдающаяся личность, хотя, как мастер ушу (или гун-фу) - не знаю... . Дун Хайчуань, Сунь Лутан, вот это, например, мастера. ) А Чоу Юнь Фат по-моему неплохой актер. И разные роли - например в "Крадущийся тигр, затаившийся дракон" и "Проклятье золотого цветка".
Правда, Брюс Ли умер в 32, а Чоу Юнь Фату сейчас 60.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Брюс Ли кажется везде играет почти одну и ту же роль. Хотя может я забыл уже, относительно давно смотрел его фильмы. А Чоу Юнь Фат все-таки играет разные роли. Ли - выдающаяся личность, хотя, как мастер ушу (или гун-фу) - не знаю... . Дун Хайчуань, Сунь Лутан, вот это, например, мастера. ) А Чоу Юнь Фат по-моему неплохой актер. И разные роли - например в "Крадущийся тигр, затаившийся дракон" и "Проклятье золотого цветка".
> Правда, Брюс Ли умер в 32, а Чоу Юнь Фату сейчас 60.


Вообще-то я в шутку спросил... : ))

Да, Юнь Фату определённо везёт: мало того, что сыграл не только непробиваемого монаха и Конфуция, так ещё и нравится Нико и Цхултриму Тращи! : )
Улыбаюсь. : )

На полях: это ж надо было на роль Конфуция, какой при жизни был на вид -- не ахти (мой малой внук, углядев вдруг как-то у мну аж на подпотолочной полке лик Кун-цзы на обложке книги из ЖЗЛ, просто пришёл в ужас и отказывался бывать в моей комнате, пока не уберу "страшного дядю" : ) взять красавца Юнь Фата! %)
Так что тут повезло ещё и Конфуцию... : )

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то я в шутку спросил... : ))
> 
> Да, Юнь Фату определённо везёт: мало того, что сыграл не только непробиваемого монаха и Конфуция, так ещё и нравится Нико и Цхултриму Тращи! : )
> Улыбаюсь. : )
> 
> На полях: это ж надо было на роль Конфуция, какой при жизни был на вид -- не ахти (мой малой внук, углядев вдруг как-то у мну аж на подпотолочной полке лик Кун-цзы на обложке книги из ЖЗЛ, просто пришёл в ужас и отказывался бывать в моей комнате, пока не уберу "страшного дядю" : ) взять красавца Юнь Фата! %)
> Так что тут повезло ещё и Конфуцию... : )


Ответ может быть только один: надо быть _харизматичной_ личностью.

----------

Шавырин (10.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ответ может быть только один: надо быть _харизматичной_ личностью.


Вродь, не спрошал ничего, кроме предпочтений касательно двух известных персон, но петерь спрошу: кому и для чего это надо? : ))
Май, заодно: я ведь очень-очень иронизирую, улыбаясь... Включите своё ЧЮ? : )

----------


## Нико

> Вродь, не спрошал ничего, кроме предпочтений касательно двух известных персон, но петерь спрошу: кому и для чего это надо? : ))
> Май, заодно: я ведь очень-очень иронизирую, улыбаясь... Включите своё ЧЮ? : )


ЧЮ давно включено, даже не знаю, что с ним делать))).

----------

Кеин (11.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ЧЮ давно включено, даже не знаю, что с ним делать))).


Поль-зо-вац-цо, чтоп не ржавело... : )

----------

Кеин (11.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Поль-зо-вац-цо, чтоп не ржавело... : )


Вот, тренируюсь на Вас).

----------

Кеин (11.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот, тренируюсь на Вас).


И где результат, если на ворох ироник ответом было "надо быть _харизматичной_ личностью"? : )
На полях: харизма -- дело такое неоднозначное, что может завести в безвыходное топкое болото не токмо харизматика, но и подпавших под его влияние... И таких вариантов по жизни -- пруд пруди, т.е. куда больше, чем благих.

----------

Кеин (11.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

: ))

----------

Кеин (11.01.2016), Паня (10.01.2016)

----------


## Нико

> И где результат, если на ворох ироник ответом было "надо быть _харизматичной_ личностью"? : )
> На полях: харизма -- дело такое неоднозначное, что может завести в безвыходное топкое болото не токмо харизматика, но и подпавших под его влияние... И таких вариантов по жизни -- пруд пруди, т.е. куда больше, чем благих.


Напомню, что  мы тут обсуждаем новогоднее поздравление бханте Топпера. )))))))

----------

Шавырин (10.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Напомню, что  мы тут обсуждаем новогоднее поздравление бханте Топпера. )))))))


Мне любопытно видеть, как место сурового, бывало, модера бханте Топпера, строго осаживавшего Нико, петерь харизматично занимает она сама. %)
Вот и думаю: кого бы с этим поздравить в свете наступающего НГ по ст. стилю? : )

----------


## Нико

> Мне любопытно видеть, как место сурового, бывало, модера бханте Топпера, строго осаживавшего Нико, петерь харизматично занимает она сама. %)
> Вот и думаю: кого бы с этим поздравить в свете наступающего НГ по ст. стилю? : )


Поздравьте Валеру и Ерша. Ибо, когда у меня дойдёт до 27 тыщ мессагов, пожалуй, завяжу. )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поздравьте Валеру и Ерша. Ибо, когда у меня дойдёт до 27 тыщ мессагов, пожалуй, завяжу. )


Советы у Вас... Кто я такой, чтоп поздравлять пресекающих с тем, что никогда не осуществиццо? : ))

----------


## Нико

> Советы у Вас... Кто я такой, чтоп поздравлять пресекающих с тем, что никогда не осуществиццо? : ))


Почему не осуществится? Я устала веселить этот форум, только и всего).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему не осуществится? Я устала веселить этот форум, только и всего).


Для симметрии: за то время, какое я тут убил : ), Вы очень здорово продвинулись в знании ТБ, что полезно и для форума. А то споначалу было малость... оторопно. : )
Честно. А остальное (касательно умеривания флуду) -- время покажет.

----------


## Людмила Р

Человек заморочился и поздравил всех. К чему столько анализа, критика какая-то?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Святой человек не заморачивался. Он пиарился.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2016)

----------

